# Wie xml bearbeiten



## kartoffel3 (24. Jun 2012)

Hi!
Ich möchte in java eine xml Datei auslesen.Ich brauche eine einfache möglichkeit,denn ich bin Anfänger. Die xml-knoten haben als tagname eine nummer und zwei Atribute.Kindknoten hat das Element nicht

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## turtle (25. Jun 2012)

JDOM?


----------



## ssoul26 (25. Jun 2012)

Perfekt für Anfänger : -> Working with XML: The Java/XML Tutorial


----------



## Helgon (25. Jun 2012)

Kann JDOM empfehlen

(Turtle übersehen :autsch


----------



## oldshoe (27. Jun 2012)

Hier gibt's noch eine deutsche JDOM-Anleitung mit Code-Beispielen, damit geht das fix:
XML, JAXP, StAX, SAX, DOM und JDOM mit Java


----------



## Bitstubbi (27. Jun 2012)

Finde je nach Anwendung SaX besser ... sonst schließ ich mich meinen vorpostern an


----------

